#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  API rotating equipment certification

## joseph.selvan

Dear Members

wish you a good day.

This is Joseph selvan from singapore,working as mechanical inspector & commissioning in Oil&Gas ( FPSO Conversion projects .

I would like to go for certification in *API ROTATING EQUIPMENTS .* so far i search through internet for any course center and exam, but i couldn't find.

i hope members of petroleum community can advice me the right path for certification from singapore or any other countries.




My advance thanks for your informations.See More: API rotating equipment certification

----------


## Ikhsan Jayanto

Dear Members,

I need the information on this as well

----------

